# Orientation for DPDT On-On switch?



## carlsoncoder (Jun 9, 2020)

Working on the Coda Effects black hole.  I have to wire a DPDT switch up to it.  On the front of the circuit board, the top left hole is a square pad.  On the back, you can see a (+) between the two middle pads.







The build docs (https://drive.google.com/file/d/1v6ewctuVTcQh_FMEzD_LcnKRfY3F2P4k/view) don't really note anything about orientation.  Is there a "right way" to install this kind of switch or will it work no matter what way I put it in?

Thanks!
-Justin


----------



## phi1 (Jun 9, 2020)

Nope either way is fine, the switch works the same way both ways. this is try for all toggle switches

I’m thinking that’s not a plus symbol, rather he tried to put his coda logo but it got chopped off and he forgot to move it... my guess anyway. Seems like a cool pedal, let us know how you like the finished product.


----------



## benny_profane (Jun 9, 2020)

The plus is indeed the Coda Effects logo. It’s a fun project, hope you dig it!


----------



## carlsoncoder (Jun 10, 2020)

phi1 said:


> Nope either way is fine, the switch works the same way both ways. this is try for all toggle switches
> 
> I’m thinking that’s not a plus symbol, rather he tried to put his coda logo but it got chopped off and he forgot to move it... my guess anyway. Seems like a cool pedal, let us know how you like the finished product.



Thanks @phi1!  Drilling my enclosure tomorrow and putting it all together then - pretty excited based on the few demos I've seen of the pedal in action!


----------



## twebb6778 (Jun 10, 2020)

Enjoy! I've just finished putting one together and this thing is absolutely monstrous!

I was going to sell it, but I think this one might stay on my board


----------

